# Over use of the "quotes" soapbox



## txcwboy (Oct 5, 2006)

I just had to say something and I think I can get away with it in the area. I see more people quoting someone elses quotes that turns a 5 word answer into a 2/3 page answer ! Its ridiculous at times ! When instead of addressing the person that answered them they quote the entire message then answer the 5 words.Bandwidth just wasted.There are is more quoting going on, on this site than many of the ones I visit combined ! Sometimes I see 4 or 5 quotes in one message! I just dont get it I guess.Im not trying to step on anyones toes by at times it looks like a bunch of High School kids sending IMs to each other !  We need quote police ! LOLLLLLLLLL  Ok I ll step off my box now.Thanks for listening ! hehehe


Dave


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> <br />I just had to say something and I think I can get away with it in the area.[] I see more people quoting someone elses quotes that turns a 5 word answer into a 2/3 page answer ! Its ridiculous at times ! When instead of addressing the person that answered them they quote the entire message then answer the 5 words.Bandwidth just wasted.There are is more quoting going on, on this site than many of the ones I visit combined ! Sometimes I see 4 or 5 quotes in one message! I just dont get it I guess.Im not trying to step on anyones toes by at times it looks like a bunch of High School kids sending IMs to each other ! [] We need quote police ! LOLLLLLLLLL  Ok I ll step off my box now.Thanks for listening ! hehehe
> 
> 
> Dave



What?


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2006)

Dave,

You certainly have a point but it is partly due to the nature of the forum structure (I think).

In others where there are thread branching and you can answer a post directly under it, much less quote is needed.


----------



## beamer (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



He said he hates how people abuse the quote functionality.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks.  I was really confused.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2006)

Dave,
I hope you can take a joke!  If it's too annoying, I'll go in and delete my posts.  I actually agree - some of the threads are unnecessarily long because of the excessive quotes.  I think it stems from certain people having found out that if you click the reply with quote button, you can change font colors/font sizes/etc., add URL's, and do a whole bunch of other things pretty easily, without having to learn the Forum Codes for those things.  Then the just forget to delete the quoted text.  Others get confused because of the embedded quotes and the Forum Codes tags and don't know which ones can/should be deleted.


----------



## jeff (Oct 6, 2006)

> ... certain people having found out that if you click the reply with quote button, you can change font colors/font sizes/etc., add URL's, and do a whole bunch of other things pretty easily, without having to learn the Forum Codes for those things.


There is a link under the last post of every page that says "Reply To Topic" that puts you in a reply window with all the font controls, etc. You don't have to use the "reply with quote" icon to get there.


----------



## Dario (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Jeff...I didn't know that!  [:I]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...





> You don't have to use the "reply with quote" icon to get there.


You can also insert a quote from a poat by hi lighting the words you wish to qote and hit the  third box from the right in the selection section. once you have pulled up the reply page


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I know I'm guilty of it at times- I'll try to stop!! [][]


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

Look, I've stopped already!!! [][]


----------



## DocStram (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Geeeezeee, I've never thought of doing quotes until Dave gave me the idea!  This really is my first time for doing it.

Actually, I like when people link there comments to quotes. It really helps reference what they're reacting to.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



A long time ago I suggested a "re:" feature in the threads so if a comment was referring to an original post it wouldn't be out of context.
Jeffs reply was if a thread gets that far off course then there is no hope for it.
Personally I like to see who's post a particular reply is referring to.
Sometimes a question is asked within a thread and the anbsawer gets posted but it is sometimes difficult to find the original or secondary question.
Makes sense to me.


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes I agree CT but you can type a few letters of their name to show that instead of quoting( see I addressed your comments w/o quotes and you know its for you)  I know a lot of smart a**'s replied but the article in question could be so much easier to read if there wasnt 14 requoting quotes I think. At times If the article is so full of them I just give up on it and move on. 

Dave


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



That was so predictable.



> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



And I completely understand.



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I thought you were kidding. Now I know. Good deal.



> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, and you can also quote someone and strip out all the extra content that doesnâ€™t apply to the reply.



> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Also change colors, unless youâ€™re the kind of person whose whole friggin post format is already a cry for attention.



> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You should, I expect more from you!



> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it can be useful, but some people have been know to abuse it. Imagine that?!



> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto. (Case in point for quote editing)


<b>_I WIN!_</b>


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 6, 2006)

Skye, I'm not sure of what you just said, could you repeat that, please?[][][][]


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're talking about, you should have quoted me [^]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I'm not sure what you're talking about, you should have quoted me [^]


What were you referring to?


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br /> you should have quoted me [^]



There, now do you feel better?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 6, 2006)

On some other forums I belong to, it is a common practice to copy and paste and say something like:
Dave said, &lt;&lt;&lt;I see more people quoting someone elses quotes&gt;&gt;&gt;
It works and does save bandwidth.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

I have found the quote feature very helpful recently.[][}]


----------



## RogerGarrett (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.........[}][}][}]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## fiferb (Oct 6, 2006)

[][][]Funniest thread I've seen in awhile. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Dario (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />[][][]Funniest thread I've seen in awhile. I can't stop laughing.



Thats good!  We can use laughter every now and then...especially how other threads are going right now []


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />[][][]Funniest thread I've seen in awhile.



Can I quote you on that?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Which thread are you referring to?
Where?
Link?


----------



## beamer (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You're quite welcome. I'm always glad to help a friend out!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Who?
Which post are you referring to?


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



A would assume Jim considering:




> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

See how the "Re:" feature might be a little less confusing?[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



That's enough!!! NO MORE!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



No more of what?


----------



## chigdon (Oct 6, 2006)

I am getting dizzy![xx(][]


----------



## beamer (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



What's enough?


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not playing yalls silly game anymore.[^]

Jeff, why don't you make me the quote police?[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />I'm not playing yalls silly game anymore.[^]
> 
> Jeff, why don't you make me the quote police?[]



I'd like to report a violation.


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOoooooh! I'ma tellit!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



With who?


----------



## beamer (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



That's 'whom', son. With whom do they agree?


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



At this point, does it really matter?


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 6, 2006)

ctEaglesc,NavyDiver, beamer and JimGo, you have been fined five Platinum Jr. gents and up to 10 days in the dog house.


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



It seems to matter to lots of us, judging by the activity!!!![}]


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

Oops, sorry- I had a little relapse just now. I'm heading off to my quotaholics 12=step meeting now![}][}] (I'm blaming Skye and Eagle and Beamer and Navydiver for putting temptation right in front of me- some friends you guys are![][]


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 6, 2006)

or do what I do.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



i always wondered how people did this.  thanks!


----------



## beamer (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how much taller and narrower we can get Dave's original post to be?


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 8, 2006)

I just have to say,I have a BIG since of humor but after the 2nd or 3rd quote quote it just got to be stupid .As long as yall enjoyed it , then thats all that counts.Simpler minds easy amused.

Dave


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> <br />I just have to say,I have a BIG since of humor but after the 2nd or 3rd quote quote it just got to be stupid .As long as yall enjoyed it , then thats all that counts.Simpler minds easy amused.
> 
> Dave


QFT


----------



## clthayer (Oct 8, 2006)

Eagle, you can't keep making up new acronyms and not tell the rest of us what they mean.  I couldn't find that on one on the official list.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=4227&SearchTerms=short,names

Christian


----------



## angboy (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who didn't know what QFT meant- I was almost not going to ask after recently showing my ignorance on many other acronyms!

But Eagle, now it looks like both Christian and I need some translating done. [][]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Ang, I'm not positive, but I think you can find it here.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff (Oct 8, 2006)

All this quoting is overheating the server!


----------

